# Neue Kormoranverordnung: Keine Gnade für die Äsche



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2019)

Einfach nur zum Koxxen!

Die Politclowns lassen sich von Lobbyisten sagen was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.
Erschreckend wenn da mal tiefer in die Materie steigt.

Es geht längst nicht mehr darum was richtig oder falsch ist, sondern nur darum wer den "Politikern" am lukrativsten Honig ums Maul schmiert!


----------



## phirania (13. November 2019)

Egal,bei uns am See fallen die schwarzen " Raben " immer noch vom Himmel....


----------



## Seele (13. November 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Egal,bei uns am See fallen die schwarzen " Raben " immer noch vom Himmel....



So ist es, kräht doch kein Hahn danach wenn da mal ein Vogel runter fällt. Man muss ja nicht gleich alles mitten in der Stadt abballern. Aber auf weiter Flur in der Dämmerung sind auch Enten schwarz.


----------



## gründler (13. November 2019)

Jagdschein + Strafe riskieren für nen Vogel wovon Ich als Jäger nix habe.......wer es brauch......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. November 2019)

Bei den Bestandszahlen für Europa dürfte eine rein jagdliche  Dezimierung durch Abschuß kaum zu realisieren sein.

@Georg Baumann gibt es da Abschusszahlen für Europa oder Deutschland und welcher Jäger will sich das antun, wenn er auch verwertbares an Stelle dessen schießen kann?

Ohne Eingriffe in den Bruterfolg wird das nichts.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bei den Bestandszahlen für Europa dürfte eine rein jagdliche  Dezimierung durch Abschuß kaum zu realisieren sein.
> 
> @Georg Baumann gibt es da Abschusszahlen für Europa oder Deutschland und welcher Jäger will sich das antun, wenn er auch verwertbares an Stelle dessen schießen kann?
> 
> Ohne Eingriffe in den Bruterfolg wird das nichts.



In Mittelfranken wurden meines Wissens nach in den vergangenen Jahren pro Jahr um die 1500 Kormorane geschossen. Das hat sich an den Gewässern massiv bemerkbar gemacht.

Manche Jäger machen das aus Eigeninitiative (weil sie auch Angler/Fischer sind). Viele Vereine stellen jagende Vereinsmitglieder, die sich zur Bejagung des Kormorans zur Verfügung stellen, von Arbeitsdiensten frei bzw. stellen Spendenquittungen für die entstandenen Aufwände aus (bei entsprechender Satzung bis 720 € pro Jahr möglich).

Bzgl. Eingriffen in den Bruterfolg: Früher wurde von unten mit Schrot in die Nester geschossen. Ist heute natürlich alles verboten. Von daher würde wohl noch ein Einölen der Eier helfen, was aber mit massivem behördlichen Genehmigungs- und Umsetzungsaufwand verbunden wäre. Das wird nix.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. November 2019)

Bei den Dauergästen und Brutvögeln im Binnenland bringt die Jagd und Vergrämung etwas, bei den Wintergästen eher nicht. Da sind die Länder an den Küsten, bzw. in Skandinavien gefragt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. November 2019)

@Naturliebhaber  wir hatten hier mal über die kalt-ei Methode diskutiert,  da wird vor allem in der frühen Brut der Altvogel  wiederholt vom Nest verscheucht,  brütet aber im Nachgang dennoch erfolglos weiter. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere reichten dazu zwei hintereinander gesetzte Knallereignisse, zum Beispiel Vogelschreck.


----------



## rippi (13. November 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Jagdschein + Strafe riskieren für nen Vogel wovon Ich als Jäger nix habe.......wer es brauch......


Gänzlich falsch. Kormoräne schmecken gar nicht übel und sind unter den Seevögeln locker auf einer Stufe mit Eiderente und Eissturmvogel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber  wir hatten hier mal über die kalte methodische diskutiert,  da wird vor allem in der frühen Brut der Altvogel  wiederholt vom Nest verscheucht,  brütet aber im Nachgang dennoch erfolglos weiter. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere reichten dazu zwei hintereinander gesetzte Knallereignisse, zum Beispiel Vogelschreck.



Interessanter Ansatz. Da werde ich mal Jäger fragen, ob und wenn ja welche Erfahrung sie damit gemacht haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Gänzlich falsch. Kormoräne schmecken gar nicht übel und sind unter den Seevögeln locker auf einer Stufe mit Eiderente und Eissturmvogel.



Vergiss es. Die sind, abgesehen von Jungvögeln, extrem tranig (selbst probiert). Der Geschmack variiert aber wohl regional recht stark und hängt von der jeweiligen Hauptnahrung ab. Mit Enten sind sie geschmacklich, gerade wegen der unterschiedlichen Nahrung, meiner Meinung nach aber überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. November 2019)

Kormorane sind zudem die Endwirte von einer ganzen Menge an Fischparasiten und haben zum Teil astronomische Schadstoffwerte.


----------



## Nemo (13. November 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Gänzlich falsch. Kormoräne schmecken gar nicht übel und sind unter den Seevögeln locker auf einer Stufe mit Eiderente und Eissturmvogel.


Den Pinguin nicht zu vergessen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> und haben zum Teil astronomische Schadstoffwerte.



Ja, wichtiger Punkt. O-Ton eines Biologen vom NABU, der sich mit der Thematik befasst hatte und das mal im Rahmen eines Vortrags ansprach: "Ein 10 Jahre alter Kormoran fällt hinsichtlich der Schadstoffkonzentration im Tier genau genommen unter die Sondermüllverordnung."


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bei den Bestandszahlen für Europa dürfte eine rein jagdliche  Dezimierung durch Abschuß kaum zu realisieren sein.
> 
> @Georg Baumann gibt es da Abschusszahlen für Europa oder Deutschland und welcher Jäger will sich das antun, wenn er auch verwertbares an Stelle dessen schießen kann?
> 
> Ohne Eingriffe in den Bruterfolg wird das nichts.



Zahlen gibt's, hab' ich aber gerade nicht zur Hand. Nach allem, was ich bislang in Vorträgen gehört habe, bringt die Jagd hinsiichtlich der BEstandsreduktion in der Tat recht wenig. Es muss ein europäisches Kormoranmanagement her. Ginge bei den Koloniebrütern vergleichsweise einfach, da man den Bruterfolg beeinflussen kann. Ist aber nach wie vor nicht gewünscht ... Jagd vegrämt und kann lokal die Gewässer schützen. Mehr wohl leider nicht.


----------



## rippi (13. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vergiss es. Die sind, abgesehen von Jungvögeln, extrem tranig (selbst probiert). Der Geschmack variiert aber wohl regional recht stark und hängt von der jeweiligen Hauptnahrung ab. Mit Enten sind sie geschmacklich, gerade wegen der unterschiedlichen Nahrung, meiner Meinung nach aber überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


Die Ernährung von Eiderente und Kormoran ist ziemlich ähnlich... Vielleicht schmecken die Binnenkormorane wirklich schlecht, aber die Küstenkormoräne sind super.


----------



## phirania (13. November 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...1644304.html&usg=AOvVaw0MjOB-KP2NDvxkFD_KiNoW


----------



## buttweisser (13. November 2019)

....darum prüfe wen du wählst. Mehr fällt mir dazu in unserem kaputten von Lobbyisten und anderen Lügnern regiertem Land nicht mehr ein.

Hab vor kurzem einen Spruch aufs Handy geschickt bekommen: Musste 89' immer über "Wessis" lachen, die über die DDR sagten: "Mit uns hätte man das nicht machen können." Ich lache immer noch.

Ich will damit keinesfalls Ost gegen West oder umgekehrt aufhetzen. Aber wo sind denn diejenigen, mit denen man das nicht machen kann? Der Spruch beschreibt doch klar und deutlich, daß wir alle nur von oben gesteuerte Individuen sind. Und alles im Sinne der Demokratie. Wer es glaubt wird seelig, die permanente Gehirnwäsche geht weiter und ich kann mich vor Lachen nicht mehr halten.

Zum Glück gibt es den Eindringling Waschbär. Das einzige Lebewesen, das den Schädling Kormoran bekämpft. Wo sind wir nur hingeraten?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2019)

Welch groteskes Politikbild, erschreckend, es geht doch nur um Kormoran oder Fisch.


----------



## buttweisser (13. November 2019)

Satire ist immer grotesk, sonst wäre es keine Satire. Aber du sprichst das  Problem gut an, es sind ja nur Kormorane oder Fische. Speziell bei diesem Thema sind es nur Fische - irgendwelche blöden Äschen, die ja eh keiner kennt.


----------



## NaabMäx (14. November 2019)

Hi,
Ich bezeichne mich selber auch als Naturfreund, und mir würde im Traum nicht einfallen irgend eine Tier, egal ob Vogel, Fisch, oder sonst was auszurotten.

Jedoch ist es sehr einleuchtend, dass in der Natur ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis herrschen muss / soll - damit nichts aus den Fugen gerät.​Wenn die natürlichen Feinde nicht da, oder nicht zahlreich genug sind, sollte man von einem intelligenten Individuum meinen, er besitze die Vernunft regulierende Eingriffe zuzulassen - und wenn die Rolle dem Menschen zufällt - warum nicht. 

Vielleicht sollte man mit dem Vogelschutz und Politik eine gemeinsame Aktion durchführen, an einem relevanten Vergleichsgewässer.
- Bestandsermittlung durch Elektrobefischung (alle dortigen Fischarten)
- gemeinsamen Fischbesatz
- Kormoranzählung übers Jahr
- Fischentnahme durch Angler unterbinden z.B. einjährige Schonung
- Situationsermittlung durch Elektrobefischung. (alle dortigen Fischarten)

Es wäre sogar einleuchtend, das an manchen Kleingewässern keiner dieser Vögel tragbar ist, an manchen geringe Mengen, und an großen Gewässern mehr. 
Aber man kann dem Ergebnis nicht vorneweg greifen. Der Ausgang ist offen.

Man möchte meinen, durch ein freundschaftliches Miteinander sollte man Einsicht erzeugen.

Sehr fraglich, wie beim Artenschutz zwischen Vogel und Fisch unterschieden wird?
Ob nicht der einseitige Schutz ein Verstoß gegen das Naturschutzgesetz ist ,wenn dieser andere Arten gefährdet. 

Vergrämen ist nicht zielführend, das Problem wird nur Verlagert.


----------



## Floma (16. November 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bezeichne mich selber auch als Naturfreund, und mir würde im Traum nicht einfallen irgend eine Tier, egal ob Vogel, Fisch, oder sonst was auszurotten.
> 
> Jedoch ist es sehr einleuchtend, dass in der Natur ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis herrschen muss / soll - damit nichts aus den Fugen gerät.​Wenn die natürlichen Feinde nicht da, oder nicht zahlreich genug sind, sollte man von einem intelligenten Individuum meinen, er besitze die Vernunft regulierende Eingriffe zuzulassen - und wenn die Rolle dem Menschen zufällt - warum nicht.


Ich zitiere man nur den ersten Teil deines Posts und sage gleich dazu, dass ich den zweiten Teil weitestgehend mitgehe.Nun aber zum letzten Satz des ersten Teils:

Der Versuch den Kormoran auszurotten, hat nicht nur in Deutschland eine Jahrhunderte alte Geschichte. In Mitteleuropa sicherlich ausgelöst durch die Jahre 1618-1648 und deren gebietsweise bis ins 18. Jahrhundert reichende exestenzielle Folgen. Wenn die Lebensumstände dermaßen bedrohlich sind, dass eine Kormoran-Kolonie tatsächlich über Leben und Tod entscheidet, kann ich das auch Nachvollziehen. Im weiteren Verlauf wurde nicht nur an der Praxis festgehalten, sondern diese sogar noch professionalisiert, zunehmend getrieben durch wirtschaftliche Gründe. Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts hat man es ja quasi auch geschafft die Art zu eleminieren.
Der Kormoran-Bestand wurde also über mindestens 300 Jahre irgendwo zwischen gering und 0 gehalten. Auch dadurch brach natürlich der Teil der Nahrungskette über dem Kormoran weg. Nach mehreren Jahrhunderten stellt sich das einstige Gleichgewicht nun leider nicht mehr von heute auf morgen ein. Glücklicherweise gibt es die großen Raubvögel aber noch, wenn auch nur in geringer Verbreitung in ausgewählten Gebieten.

Ich bin wirklich glücklich darüber, dass der alte Reflex, den Kormoran auszurotten, zumindest bei den politisch handelnden Personen nachlässt. Was das momentan gebietsweise für de Fischpopulation bedeutet, ist nicht schön, ganz aktuell kommen entsprechende Berichte vom Bodensee. Trotzdem muss hier der Mensch endllich mal die Füße still halten und Geduld zeigen. Die Folgen von mehrenen Jahrhunderten gravierendem Fehlverhalten korrigieren sich nicht über Nacht und wahrscheinlich auch nicht innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts.Trotzdem ergibt 2x Falsch nicht 1x Richtig. Allenfalls können die menschgemachten Fehlentwicklungen in der Nahrungskette oberhalb des Kormorans behutsam korrigiert werden.

Berichte über Kormorane und Äschen gehen mindestens bis in die Antike zurück. Es gab beide Arten gut zwei Jahrtausende ohne Kormoran-Management. Nach gut 300 Jahren flächendeckender Bestandsreduktion hat sich eine Situation eingestellt, in der sich das Aussetzen der Reduktion signifikant auf die Fischwelt, u.a. den Äschenbestand auswirkt (es muss aber auch festgehalten werden, dass die Äsche in manchen Gebieten schon vor der Rückkehr der Kormorane auf dem absteigenden Ast war). Hier kann doch die Antwort auf gar keinen Fall heißen, den offensichtlichen Fehler weiter zu begehen. Die Moral der Geschichte kann nur sein, dass die Natur langfristig Lösungen findet. Wenn wir nicht die Geduld haben, diese abzuwarten, ist der einzige sinnvolle Ansatz, die stabile Situation vor dem menschlichen Eingriff zu analysieren und versuchen dieser Situation näher zu kommen. Dazu gehört nicht nur Adler, Uhu und sonstiger Räuber, sondern auch der Blick auf Gewässerstrukturen, Auswirkungen der Optimierungsversuche in der Landwirtschaft auf Insekten, etc.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2019)

Floma schrieb:


> Berichte über Kormorane und Äschen gehen mindestens bis in die Antike zurück. Es gab beide Arten gut zwei Jahrtausende ohne Kormoran-Management. Nach gut 300 Jahren flächendeckender Bestandsreduktion hat sich eine Situation eingestellt, in der sich das Aussetzen der Reduktion signifikant auf die Fischwelt, u.a. den Äschenbestand auswirkt (es muss aber auch festgehalten werden, dass die Äsche in manchen Gebieten schon vor der Rückkehr der Kormorane auf dem absteigenden Ast war). Hier kann doch die Antwort auf gar keinen Fall heißen, den offensichtlichen Fehler weiter zu begehen. Die Moral der Geschichte kann nur sein, dass die Natur langfristig Lösungen findet. Wenn wir nicht die Geduld haben, diese abzuwarten, ist der einzige sinnvolle Ansatz, die stabile Situation vor dem menschlichen Eingriff zu analysieren und versuchen dieser Situation näher zu kommen. Dazu gehört nicht nur Adler, Uhu und sonstiger Räuber, sondern auch der Blick auf Gewässerstrukturen, Auswirkungen der Optimierungsversuche in der Landwirtschaft auf Insekten, etc.



Natürlich kann man die Natur "einfach machen lassen". Am Ende gibt es Gewinner und Verlierer oder irgendwo stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht ein. Die Bestandsexplosionen des Kormorans lassen sich recht einfach erklären: Super Nahrungsangebote durch landwirtschaftliche Fischzucht und fehlende Fressfeinde. Jetzt kann man entweder hergehen und den Fischbauern erklären, dass sie ihre Weiher zuschütten sollen (Unterstände für Fische etc. sind in diesen 0,5m tiefen Tümpeln nämlich nicht umsetzbar) oder man kann einen Kompromiss suchen. Und schon sind wir wieder beim Kormoran-Management. Wir leben nämlich nicht mehr in einem Land mit natürlichem Gleichgewicht, sondern in einem hochindustrialisierten Land mit intensiver Landwirtschaft und dichter Bevölkerung.

Die von den Grünen unterstützte Initiative "Wald vor Wild" (https://www.jagderleben.de/news/gruene-fordern-nachtzieltechnik-reh-rotwild-bayern) geht genau in die gleiche Richtung: Hege, da die natürlichen Mechanismen zur Herstellung eines Gleichgewichts nicht mehr funktionieren.

Es geht nicht um die Ausrottung des Kormorans. Es geht um Bestandsmanagement. Ich habe heute in meinem Angelverein einen großen Weiher mit 1200 gut abgewachsenen Karpfen abgefischt. Besetzt wurde vor 2 Jahren 2000 K1. Noch vor 10 Jahren wäre das Ergebnis des Abfischens nicht über 500 Fische gewesen, eher weniger. Die verbesserte Situation ist einzig und allein auf das Kormoran-Management mit gezieltem Abschuss von 1500 Tieren in Mittelfranken zurückzuführen.  

Das Beharren auf Maximalforderungen bringt uns hier nicht weiter, in der einen wie der anderen Richtung. Es gab letztens erst Kritik an der Betriebskantine, in der ich esse, dass die Preise für Karpfenfilets stark gestiegen sind (8,20 € für Betriebsangehörige). Die Begründung war u.a. hohe Nachfrage und hohe Bezugspreise. Die Stimmung wird sich sicherlich nicht pro Kormoran (und entsprechende Parteien) entwickeln, wenn der Einkauf den Kormoran für fehlenden Nachschub und hohe Preise verantwortlich machen würde.

Beim Wolf geht die Entwicklung in eine ähnliche Richtung. Irgendwann ist die Schmerzgrenze des Vertretbaren erreicht und der Mensch greift ein, um seine Interessen zu schützen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2019)

Floma schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht die Geduld haben, diese abzuwarten, ist der einzige sinnvolle Ansatz, *die stabile Situation vor dem menschlichen Eingriff zu analysieren und versuchen dieser Situation näher zu kommen*.



Ja sicher....

Wir lassen die ganz Kulturlandschaft, die uns ernährt, verkommen und verwildern, damit der Kormoran es so hat wie früher.

Es wird immer lustiger, was sich "Vogelschützer" so ausdenken.

Man kann keine Situation von vor tausend Jahren wieder herstellen, ohne die Menschen und was sie erbaut und angelegt haben wieder abzuschaffen! 

Der Kormoran gehört dezimiert auf ein Maß, welches seiner Art zum Überleben reicht - mehr sind nicht notwendig!

Die unkontrollierte Vermehrung und damit verbundene Vernichtung von schützenswerten, wildlebenden Fischstämmen und anderen, 

muss schleunigst beendet werden,

Dass der Naturschutz bei den Vogelfetischisten(der sogenannten Naturschutzverbände) an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört, ist ja inzwischen allseit bekannt!


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2019)

Hallo,



Floma schrieb:


> die stabile Situation vor dem menschlichen Eingriff zu analysieren



Wie soll das gehen?  Wo sollen da belastbare Quellen z.B. zu Kormoranbeständen und Äschenpopulation herkommen?

Die  Nachricht, dass schon Hildegard von Bingen über Kormorankolonien im Rheingau berichtet hätte, ist doch längst als Fake-News entlarvt.
Wird aber natürlich brav weiter verbreitet, auch von staatlichen Stellen.

In Bayern gibt es m.W. keine Nachweise für Kormorankolonien vor Beginn der Industrialisierung. 

Es gibt aber z.T. genaue Zahlen über die Entwicklung der Äschenbestände in einigen Gewässerstrecken, z.B. Dorfen,  vor Einfall der schwarzen Geschwader und danach. Wenn da übern Winter 60% - 80% der Fischbiomasse verschwindet und sich außer dem Fraßdruck nichts am Habitat verändert hat, kommt man als Laie schon zu dem Schluss, dass die schwarzen Vögel dem Bestand nicht gut tun.  Die Äschen dort wurden m.W. auch nicht beangelt, da sie als Reservoir für die Nachzucht dienten.  

Natürlich kann man argumentieren, dass es vor dem Kormoraneinfall einfach viel zu viele  Äschen gab und jetzt Normalzustand herrscht.

Ich hab aber schon in Nordamerika und Sibirien in abgeschiedener Wildnis gefischt, weitab von den Küsten und Kormoranen, und was sich da an Äschen in den Flüssen tummelte, war kaum zu glauben.

Ich denke auch, wenn die Äschen schon immer dem Fraßdruck der kormorane ausgesetzt gewesen wären, hätten sie ihre lebensweise längst angepasst und würden nicht mehr gruppenweise im Freiwasser stehen, wo sie leichte Beute für die schwarzen Vögel sind.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass der Naturschutz bei den Vogelfetischisten(der sogenannten Naturschutzverbände) an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört, ist ja inzwischen allseit bekannt!



Wenn man sich so einige Aktionen, wie z.B. das Ablassen des Schweinsberger Moores um die Fische ersticken zu lassen, Forderungen nach Abschuss von säugenden Füchsinnen in der Schonzeit etc. etc. , anschaut, kann man sich dieses Eindrucks kaum erwehren.

Wobei man da nicht alle Naturschützer über einen Kamm scheren sollte. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Ausrottung des Kormorans. Es geht um Bestandsmanagement.



So ist es. Mir wäre es lieber, wenn es durch Maßnahmen in den Brutkolonien einfach deutlich weniger dieser Vögel gäbe. Denn Abschüsse helfen nur begrenzt und lokal, verlagern dann die Probleme an die Gewässer wo nicht vergrämt werden kann oder man nicht darf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, wenn die Äschen schon immer dem Fraßdruck der kormorane ausgesetzt gewesen wären, hätten sie ihre lebensweise längst angepasst und würden nicht mehr gruppenweise im Freiwasser stehen, wo sie leichte Beute für die schwarzen Vögel sind.


 Und ihr Laichverhalten hätte sich auch völlig anders entwickelt. 

Und dass die Jagd nichts oder nur wenig bewirken würde, halte ich für falsch, schließlich wurden die Bestände jahrhunderte lang durch die Jagd klein gehalten.
Allerdings wurde der Kormoran nie, wie häufig behauptet, bis an seine Existenzgrenze bejagt oder gar fast ausgerottet. Sonst wäre seine explosionsartige Vermehrung in den 80gern gar nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2019)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und dass die Jagd nichts oder nur wenig bewirken würde, halte ich für falsch,



Dort wo regelmäßig vergrämt wird, bringt das schon was. Allerdings suchen die schwarzen Geschwader dann halt Gewässer auf, wo eben nicht vergrämt wird.  Das hat der LFV Bayern an zwei benachbarten Isarstrecken dokumentiert.  An einer durfte nicht vergrämt werden, das Ergebnis kann man sich denken.

Deshalb wäre ein Bestandsmanagement in den Brutkolonien wohl der bessere Weg. Ob und wie das machbar wäre kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Nachricht, dass schon Hildegard von Bingen über Kormorankolonien im Rheingau berichtet hätte, ist doch längst als Fake-News entlarvt.
> Wird aber natürlich brav weiter verbreitet, auch von staatlichen Stellen.



Es gibt über die fragwürdige Erwähnung der Hildegard v. Bingen zum Kormoran hinaus, noch etliche weitere Beschreibungen des Vogels bezüglich seines Vorkommens in Zentral Europa, auch als Brutvogel im Binnenland.
Dies zu ignorieren ist in der Diskussion nicht zielführend!
Ich habe dies in früheren Zeiten leider auch getan und den Kormoran im Mittelalter, im Binnenland als Brutvogel bestritten, nicht jedoch als Durchzügler/Winterzieher.

Hier sind einige Beobachtungen, Beschreibungen aus früheren Zeiten aufgelistet.

https://www.academia.edu/35106368/_Der_Kormoran_ist_kein_einheimischer_Vogel._

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre ein Bestandsmanagement in den Brutkolonien wohl der bessere Weg. Ob und wie das machbar wäre kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


ganz einfach, man holt die Jäger mit ins Boot und schießt die Nester aus.
Der Jäger bekommt hin und wieder mal nen Zander oder ein paar Forellen / Äschen. So wurde es immer schon gemacht, man half sich gegenseitig


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2019)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies zu ignorieren ist in der Diskussion nicht zielführend!



Wer hat das getan?

Nachweise über Brutkolonien in Bayern vor dem 18. jahrhundert sind mit trotzdem nicht bekannt, auch keine Zahlen von mehreren tausend Wintergästen.

Ist außerdem egal, denn offiziell wird der Kormoran als heimische Art betrachtet. 

Den Status will ihm keiner nehmen, nur über die Bestandsdichte soll man sich Gedanken machen.

Rehe sind auch eine heimische Art, und da gibt es ja sogar Abschussvorgaben für die Jäger.


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2019)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> man holt die Jäger mit ins Boot und schießt die Nester aus.



Legale Aktionen wären mir da wesentlich lieber.

In der heutigen Zeit müssen Jäger ja ggf. mit Shitstorms und  Morddrohungen rechnen, wenn bekannt wird, dass sie nen Vogel erschossen haben.
Zumindest im Einzugsgebiet von Großstädten.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. November 2019)

Das Schießen in den Kolonien führt im schlimmsten Fall dazu, dass sie sich eine Neue suchen. Das kann man sich so oder so schenken.


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2019)

Hallo,

man muss die Vögel wohl dazu bringen, zwar zu brüten, aber aus vielen Eiern darf dann nichts schlüpfen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. November 2019)

wir können uns jedmögliche Gedanken über solche Strategien schenken, solange wie dieser Vogel quasi als heilig angesehen wird, steht es schlecht und schlechter
um die Äsche und Andere.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> man muss die Vögel wohl dazu bringen, zu brüten, aber aus den Eiern darf dann nichts schlüpfen.



Den Vorschlag die Gelege mittels Öl zu behandeln, propagiere ich hier seit mindestens 10 Jahren!
Dies ist aber nur auf europäischer Ebene durchführbar und fällt bekanntlicher Weise aus, wegen  einseitigem Vogelschutz.






Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (18. November 2019)

Hallo,
wie ist jetzt das, wenn der Kormoran Gräben / Bäche / kleine Flüsse leerfischt, dezimiert er dann auch automatisch die großen Flüsse, weil die von dort in die kleinen einziehen?


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2019)

Hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> dezimiert er dann auch automatisch die großen Flüsse, weil die von dort in die kleinen einziehen?



Es geht um die Bestände in einem Gewässersystem. Wenn sich Fische in Nebengewässern zum Laichen sammeln und dann ein schwarzes Geschwader zur Mattanza einfällt, ist natürlich der gesamte Bestand geschädigt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. November 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und dass die Jagd nichts oder nur wenig bewirken würde, halte ich für falsch, schließlich wurden die Bestände jahrhunderte lang durch die Jagd klein gehalten.



Ist vielleicht ne Frage des Begriffs. Jagd (also das Schießen der Vögel) könnte nur dann den Bestand senken, wenn sie sehr intensiv und flächendeckend (also europaweit, da die Kormorane weit ziehen. So, wie es derzeit praktiziert werden darf, sind es lediglich Vergrämungsabschüsse. Wenn z. B. an einer Teichwirtschaft ständig Druck gemacht wird, meiden die Vögel die Gewässer etwas und ziehen halt woanders hin. Am Bestand ändert das so gut wie gar nichts. Das war auch früher nicht anders. 

Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, wäre es recht einfach umzusetzen, den Bruterfolg einzuschränken. Das ist dann aber keine Jagd. I


----------



## basslawine (19. November 2019)

Der Kormoran ist ebenso Opportunist wie wir, die am leichtesten abgreifbare Biomasse befindet sich in den Teichwirtschaften,  sicherlich haben die derzeitigen Großbestände auch was mit diesem Überangebot zu tun. Dazu kommen die ganzen von Angelfischern bestückten und gehegten Angel- und Vereinsgewässer.
Werden diese leichtzugänglichen Nahrungsquellen verbarrikadiert, es wird verbrämt/bejagt oder der Zugang ist sonstwie erschwert (Eis),  erledigen die Jagdabteilungen innerhalb weniger Tage bis dahin (soweit heutzutage möglich) ökologisch ausgeglichene Fischgemeinschaften.
Die Äsche in der Ilmenau (Jasdorf bis Stadt LG) ist bei uns auf minimalem Stand (hoffentlich noch???), Fänge gibt es praktisch nicht mehr, wenn im Rahmen der Reinigungskampagne in der Stadt die Altstadtseite abgelassen wird, hat man ab und zu noch ein paar 1-2 jährige gefunden. 
Insgesamt  halte ich hier aber weniger die winterlichen Raubzüge für ausschlaggebend als den relativ hohen Dauerfrassdruck durch die Brutkolonien in der Nähe der ökologisch wertvollsten Gewässerstrecken.
Seitdem auch die direkte Nährstoffzufuhr über Landwirtschaft und Kläranlagen spürbar nachgelassen hat, sind ja auch in vielen Flüssen des Flachlands die grossen Bestände an Weißfisch etc. nicht mehr vorhanden, somit plündert an den nicht intensiv bewirtschafteten (naturnahen) Gewässern eine gepäppelte große Räuberschar eine geringer gewordene Basis an verfügbarem Fisch.
An einer Regulierung der Kormoranbestände führt eigentlich kein Weg vorbei, Die Äsche als Vogelfutter zu verheizen, ist eine absolute Schande.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht ne Frage des Begriffs. Jagd (also das Schießen der Vögel) könnte nur dann den Bestand senken, wenn sie sehr intensiv und flächendeckend (also europaweit, da die Kormorane weit ziehen. So, wie es derzeit praktiziert werden darf, sind es lediglich Vergrämungsabschüsse. Wenn z. B. an einer Teichwirtschaft ständig Druck gemacht wird, meiden die Vögel die Gewässer etwas und ziehen halt woanders hin. Am Bestand ändert das so gut wie gar nichts. Das war auch früher nicht anders.
> 
> Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, wäre es recht einfach umzusetzen, den Bruterfolg einzuschränken. Das ist dann aber keine Jagd. I



Stimmt schon was du schreibst. Sie wurden ja auch europaweit bzw. sogar weltweit stark bejagt.


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2019)

Hallo,



basslawine schrieb:


> Die Äsche als Vogelfutter zu verheizen, ist eine absolute Schande.



Deshalb wird in unserem Vereinsgewässer keine Äsche mehr besetzt, obwohl wir das über die FA gefördert bekämen.

Früher hat das noch super geklappt, aber seit dem Kormoraneinfall kam halt kaum noch was hoch. Vergrämung ist bei uns nicht erlaubt.

Dann sollen die Fördergelder / Setzlinge lieber an Gewässerbewirtschafter gehen, wo die Äschen noch ne gewisse Chance hat.


----------

